# Major Michelle Mendes found dead in KAF - 23 Apr 09



## Stoker (24 Apr 2009)

A Canadian soldier was found dead in her room at Kandahar Airfield on Thursday afternoon.

24/04/2009 4:14:04 AM

CTV.ca News Staff

The soldier has been identified as Maj. Michelle Mendes, 30, based in Ottawa.

In a statement, the military says the incident is under investigation.

"No further details are available at this time, although enemy action has been ruled out."

Officials have not identified the soldier's home unit. They have confirmed Mendes was assigned to Task Force Kandahar, but would not specify what her trade was at headquarters operation, and it's not clear how long she had been serving.

"Our thoughts are with the family and friends of our lost comrade. Our primary focus at this time is to provide the best possible support to the family of our soldier and to her colleagues," said the military statement.

"The immediate family of Major Mendes has no comment at this time. They are asking that the media respect their privacy and they will provide a statement in due course."

This latest death brings to 118 the total number of Canadian soldiers who have died during the Afghan mission since it began in 2002.


----------



## kwon (24 Apr 2009)

RIP Ma'am


----------



## manhole (24 Apr 2009)

Our condolences to the family and friends of the Maj.


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Apr 2009)

Condolences to Maj. Mendes' family, colleagues and friends .....  

CF Statement here:
At approximately 4:00 p.m. Kandahar time, 23 April 2009, a Canadian Forces member was found dead in her accommodation room, at Kandahar Airfield. 

Deceased is Major Michelle Mendes, based in Ottawa, Ontario.

An investigation is ongoing to establish the circumstances of this incident. No further details are available at this time, although enemy action has been ruled out.

Our thoughts are with the family and friends of our lost comrade. Our primary focus at this time is to provide the best possible support to the family of our soldier and to her colleagues.

The immediate family of Major Mendes has no comment at this time.  They are asking that the media respect their privacy and they will provide a statement in due course ....


----------



## observor 69 (24 Apr 2009)

Globe & Mail

Canadian soldier found dead on Afghan base

JESSICA LEEDER 

April 24, 2009 at 3:07 AM EDT

Kandahar, Afghanistan — The lifeless body of a female Canadian soldier was found in her Forces' accommodation room Thursday afternoon at Kandahar Air Field.

Throughout the night caution tape blocked entry to the white, two-storey building in a Canadian section of the camp where Major Michelle Mendes' body was found.

Investigators are still working to piece together the circumstances of the 30-year-old's death, meaning few details about the incident or Maj. Mendes herself are being released. However, a military spokesman here did say that "enemy action has been ruled out."
Officials have refused to identify the Ottawa-based soldier's home unit.

 Major Michelle Mendes - Photo at link

They have confirmed that in Afghanistan she was assigned to Task Force Kandahar, Canada's headquarters operation. Her specific trade at headquarters has not been publicly specified and it is unclear how long she had been in theatre.

According to public records, this is not Maj. Mendes' first deployment to Afghanistan. She first deployed here in 2006 as a captain with the Ottawa-based 154 Squadron working in intelligence, according to a community newspaper profile published in August of that year.

In that article, published in the Colborne Chronicle, Maj. Mendes' mother, Dianne Knight, explained that her daughter, who graduated with a history degree in 2001 from Kingston's Royal Military College, wanted "an entire career in the army." Originally, Ms. Knight said in the article, her daughter planned to go into the infantry, but opted instead for intelligence.

"I was thrilled," Ms. Knight said. "It's right up her alley. She spends the majority of her time reading and analyzing things, and she's so good at it."

At the time, Ms. Knight said her daughter's outlook regarding the deployment was positive.

"I wouldn't say she's upset about going at all. A lot of her friends have been and come back, and a lot of her friends were going when she was going. She has a very positive attitude," she said.

However, things went quickly awry for Maj. Mendes on that first deployment. In September of 2006 a number of Canadian troops were wounded in a friendly fire incident that capped off one of the country's most bloody and intense operations of the war to date, Operation Medusa. It was during that multi-day battle, which took place in the volatile Panjwayi district, that a platoon of Canadian troops were mistaken as enemy by an American pilot flying an A-10A aircraft. One soldier was killed and more than 30 were injured in the incident.

It is not clear what Maj. Mendes' involvement in that incident was. However, she and about 10 other injured soldiers were returned to Canada for treatment in the second week of September, 2006.

Military officials in Kandahar said that Maj. Mendes' family has asked for privacy and will release a statement in the coming days. The 2006 newspaper profile identified her husband as Victor Mendes, who was at the time a soccer coach at RMC.


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Apr 2009)

RIP


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Apr 2009)

RIP ma'am.  
You have done your duty, now we WILL do ours.

My condolences to the family of Major Mendes.


----------



## Journeyman (24 Apr 2009)

Bye Mich; I'll miss your laugh...it doesn't seem as irritating now   :'(


----------



## Snakedoc (24 Apr 2009)

RIP Major, my condolences to the family.


----------



## geo (24 Apr 2009)

Rest in peace

My condolences to the Family, friends & comrades of the Major

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn,
WE WILL REMEMBER THEM!

CHIMO!


----------



## armydude (24 Apr 2009)

RIP ma'mm , my condolences go out to all the fellow comrades, friends and family.


----------



## Xcalibar (24 Apr 2009)

My condolences to the Major's friends, families and co-workers.

RIP, Ma'am.


----------



## gun runner (24 Apr 2009)

RIP Ma'am, my condolences to all friends and family.   :yellow:Ubique


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Apr 2009)

RIP Michelle. Thoughts and prayers to your family, friends and colleagues.  Sad news, indeed.


----------



## walkhard (24 Apr 2009)

RIP


----------



## Arctic Acorn (24 Apr 2009)

My sincere condolences to colleagues, friends, and family of Major Mendes. RIP Ma'am.

E Tenebris Lux


----------



## Tulach Ard (24 Apr 2009)

Wow, I am stunned, an absolute shock. My most sincere thoughts and condolences are with the family. RIP Major.


----------



## fire_guy686 (24 Apr 2009)

Rest Easy Ma'am.


----------



## King Elessar (24 Apr 2009)

RIP Ma'am


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Apr 2009)

Statement
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the death of Major Michelle Mendes

NR–09.029 - April 24, 2009

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister for the Atlantic Gateway, issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan:

"I would like to offer my sincere condolences to the family, friends and colleagues of Major Michelle Mendes, who died yesterday in Afghanistan. Our thoughts and prayers are with them during this difficult time.

The Canadian Forces continue to make an immense difference in the lives of Afghans while protecting and promoting both Canadian and international security. Despite our grief, we will continue our important mission to bring peace and stability to the people of Afghanistan.

Major Mendes, who was based on Ottawa, was serving in her second tour of duty in Afghanistan. She graduated from the Royal Military College of Canada in 2001. Her hard work and dedication will not be forgotten.”


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 Apr 2009)

Damn shame. My condolences to Major Mendes family and friends.


----------



## steph_3007 (24 Apr 2009)

RIP Ma'am   
My condolences to friends and family


----------



## leroi (24 Apr 2009)

Rest in peace, Major Mendes.

Condolences to family, friends, Brothers- and Sisters-in-arms.

You served Canada with a smile and we won't forget you.


----------



## Lil_T (24 Apr 2009)

RIP Maj. Mendes.

Condolences to her family, friends and comrades.


----------



## T.I.M. (25 Apr 2009)

I met Maj. Mendes on course.  She proof-read my final paper and was always bringing fresh pomegranates in. . . I hadn't had pomegranates in ages.  Was looking forward to working with her again.

RIP ma'am.  You'll be missed.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Apr 2009)

Another loss to the CF family.

May she RIP.

OWDU.


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Apr 2009)

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the death of Major Michelle Mendes

April 24, 2009

"While in Ukraine on a State Visit, my husband Jean-Daniel Lafond and I learned of the tragic death of Major Michelle Mendes, based in Ottawa, Ontario, yesterday in Afghanistan.

Every day, our soldiers serving there are put to the test, both physically and psychologically. The extraordinary dedication and contribution are immeasurable. We are grateful to the women and men of our Canadian Forces who give so much of themselves.

Canadians everywhere join us in extending our sincerest condolences and sympathies to the family, friends and comrades in arms of Major Mendes. Though we may be an ocean apart, know that our thoughts are with you."

Also, according to local media, "A plane carrying the body of Maj. Mendes, 30, will arrive at CFB Trenton at 2 p.m. (Sunday 26 Apr 09) where a repatriation ceremony will be held and the journey along the Highway of Heroes will begin."


----------



## Cramm557 (25 Apr 2009)




----------



## mariomike (25 Apr 2009)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> "A plane carrying the body of Maj. Mendes, 30, will arrive at CFB Trenton at 2 p.m. (Sunday 26 Apr 09) where a repatriation ceremony will be held and the journey along the Highway of Heroes will begin."



From Toronto EMS:
"The cortege is anticipated to repatriate the remains of Major Mendes arriving at the Toronto boundary at approximately 16h15 - 17h00.
Toronto Paramedics will join members of the Canadian Forces, Toronto Police and Toronto Fire Services at the Coroner's Office, to join the ranks of those forming an honour guard as the repatriation terminates."


----------



## leroi (25 Apr 2009)

For those travelling from out-of-town like me and further to mariomike's post: Please read with a grain of salt; this is not an official itinerary but I've found this source to be accurate in the past:

http://www.northumberlandview.ca/index.php?name=PagEd&topic_id=8&page_id=6593

Sunday April 26, 2009: Repatriation of Major Mendes

Approximate timings for the * Highway of Heroes* procession:

The repatriation ceremony begins at 2 pm 

The procession leaves Trenton at approx. 2:45 

Reaches Colburne Approx. 3:05

Graffton Approx 3:15 

Cobourg at approx 3:30

Port Hope at approx 3:40

Oshawa Approx 4:15 

Toronto approx 4:45

26 Grenville St. 5:00
(coroners office) 

Exit 401

South on DVP [Don Valley Parkway]

Exit at Bayview ramp

West on Bloor St

South on Jarvis St

West on Wellesley St

South on Bay St

East on Grenville St. 

arrives at coroners office
26 Grenville St :yellow:

**Just remember, the timings can go anywhere to a half hour before to a few hours after the approximate timings. There are a lot of different factors that can change the timings even when the plane arrives in Trenton at the correct time**

Source: Written by Department of National Defence, Highway of Heroes


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (25 Apr 2009)

The DVP is closed for construction, but I just talked to Toronto Metro Police and they will be making an exception for Maj Mendes procession and it will be travelling the same route as always.

And I find it interesting that this newpaper has said: "Source: Written by Department of National Defence, Highway of Heroes " when in fact it is from the Facebook group Highway of Heroes and I wrote it.  :


----------



## Smirnoff123 (25 Apr 2009)

Rest In Peace  :yellow:


----------



## leroi (25 Apr 2009)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> The DVP is closed for construction, but I just talked to Toronto Metro Police and they will be making an exception for Maj Mendes procession and it will be travelling the same route as always.
> 
> *And I find it interesting that this newpaper has said: "Source: Written by Department of National Defence, Highway of Heroes " when in fact it is from the Facebook group Highway of Heroes and I wrote it.  * :



I wondered about that myself. You are a gem for posting it up @ Facebook! :nod: I know of people who want to attend tomorrow but don't want to go into Toronto; I've had people inquire about the bridges along the route; that's why I posted it. 

RIP Major Mendes.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (25 Apr 2009)

Leroi, I am not sure of exactly how many bridges there on the Highway of Heroes.  Are you needing help finding a bridge to go to?


----------



## leroi (25 Apr 2009)

ENGINEERS WIFE,

No bridge needed. I'll be going into Toronto tomorrow since my daughter lives there.


----------



## Petard (25 Apr 2009)

The procession will go by near her hometown of Wicklow, hopefully the community will have been informed of this too, I don't doubt many there would like to pay their respects to this remarkable young woman.

I knew Michelle from having been one of her instructors during Arty Phase 3 and 4, she struck me as being very confident and capable, she had all the potential to being a fine officer in the Combat arms. Yet besides being very driven and thoughtful, she was also very self aware and sensitive; she appreciated her strengths and weaknesses. Following some difficulty during phase 4, she reclassified to Intelligence, rare for this to be granted while someone is still in the last part of  phase training, but it says a lot about her ability that this was supported fully by the chain of command. I thought that it was definitely going to be the int world's gain, and the Artillery's loss back then, little did I know how soon the loss would be permanent for us all.

Farewell Michelle, hope to see you on the other side, down the trail.


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Apr 2009)

RIP, Major.  

I was involved in preparations for her Ramp Ceremony.  My first on this tour and I hope my last.  I remember seeing her during the workup phase, beautiful smile and aura.  She had a large turnout amongst the nations here.  Safe trip home...


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (26 Apr 2009)

Body of Maj. Mendes returns to Canada 

By Steve Petrick, THE CANADIAN PRESS 
    
  


CFB TRENTON, Ont. - The body of a Canadian soldier found dead at Kandahar Airfield last week arrived home Sunday to the same adulation given to those who have died in combat. 

An aircraft carrying the casket of Maj. Michelle Mendes touched down at this eastern Ontario military base at 2 p.m., with Canadian-flag waving military supporters watching outside. 

Mendes was found dead in her accommodation room Thursday. The Canadian Forces are investigating the death, but have ruled out enemy action. 

As is usually the case whenever a fallen soldier returns home, hundreds of people lined a fence outside the base to pay their respects. 

"It's still a soldier," said Mark Allen, who travelled from Prescott, Ont., to watch the repatriation ceremony with his daughter Dakota, 5, son Travis, 3, and his parents. 

"She (was) still doing her job in Afghanistan for all of us."  
   

Allen said the family made the trip on the advice of his daughter. 

"Dakota said, 'This is someone's mommy, someone's wife, someone's daughter,"' he said. 

Ray Hellam and his wife Debbie, made the trip from Port Hope, Ont., about an hour west of Trenton. 

They said they normally pay their respects to fallen soldiers along a highway overpass near their home, but felt compelled to watch this repatriation ceremony in Trenton, because Mendes has roots in the area. 

The fact that Mendes did not die in combat did not take away the pain of losing another soldier, the Hellams said. 

"She was over there and we appreciate her position," Ray Hellam said. "We try and treat them with the same respect, if it's combat or not combat. She's still over there, away from her family." 

"It doesn't matter how many times you go (to pay respects to a fallen soldier), a feeling passes under you," Debbie Hellam added. 

"You never get it over it." 

Moments later, the brigade of vehicles left the air force base and received salutes from military supporters and members of the Canadian Army Veterans motorcycle club, who lined the streets. 

The procession then proceeded up to Highway 401, the "Highway of Heroes," and toward Toronto, where Mendes' body will be subject to a post-mortem examination.


----------



## Vets Dottir (26 Apr 2009)

My condolences go out to Maj. Michelle Mendez's family and friends.  

RIP Major Mendez


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Apr 2009)

RIP Ma'am.


----------



## Trooper Hale (28 Apr 2009)

Rest in Peace Ma'am. Thank you for what you gave your country and i hope you find relief.


----------



## exgunnertdo (29 Apr 2009)

Details of Service for Major Mendes, 

Funeral Home:  Gordon F. Tompkins, 435 Davis Drive, Kingston, ON.  Phone 613/546-5150.

Visitation.  The visitation will be held on 30 Apr from 1430 - 1630 hrs and from 1900 - 2100 hrs.  The visitation is open to the public and closed to the media.

Funeral Service.  A military funeral will be held on 1 May from 1100 - 1230 hrs at the Sydenham Street United Church, 82 Sydenham Street, Kingston, ON.  The funeral is open to the public and closed to the media.

Interment.  Maj Mendes will be interred immediately following the funeral service at St Mary’s Cemetery, 718 Division Street, Kingston, ON.  The interment is open to the public and closed to the media.


----------



## karl28 (29 Apr 2009)

RIP


----------



## observor 69 (2 May 2009)

THE AFGHAN MISSION  GLOBE & MAIL 

Hundreds of mourners attend soldier's funeral
IAN ELLIOT 

The Canadian Press

May 2, 2009

KINGSTON, ONT. -- Both of Major Michelle Mendes's families - military and civilian - said goodbye to her yesterday.

Eight days after she was found dead in her living quarters at Kandahar Air Field, a death that is still under investigation by the military, Maj. Mendes's body was returned to this Eastern Ontario city for a funeral service at Sydenham Street United Church.

Only 30 years old, Maj. Mendes was one of the highest-ranking military members of the 118 Canadian Forces personnel to die in Afghanistan.

Hundreds of mourners, many military, packed the church to show their respects, a number openly weeping as the flag-draped casket was carried into the church by an honour guard from her Ottawa unit, the chief of defence intelligence.

Her parents, Ron and Dianne Knight, clung to each other as they watched the pallbearers remove the casket from the hearse. 

As per military protocol, the honour guard carrying her casket was from her home unit, each one wearing the North Star insignia that denotes military intelligence, and a comrade from Afghanistan accompanied her body the entire trip still wearing his desert camouflage uniform.

Her sister Melissa delivered a moving eulogy for the young officer to the packed church.

"It breaks my heart that my little girls will never get to know you," she said, her voice cracking with emotion as she remembered the pair growing up on an apple farm near Grafton, Ont., and engaging in the usual sort of teenage rivalries with her sister before learning to appreciate one another as they grew older.

Her sister remembered how Maj. Mendes, known as "Mich" to her friends, thrived in the intellectual and athletic pressure cooker of Royal Military College and how she fell in love there with soccer coach Victor Mendes, whom she married after graduation.

She was immediately accepted by his family and the Portuguese community in Kingston, her sister recalled, and she said the death of the young officer had left a hole in the heart of those who knew her.

"She was so beautiful, inside and outside," Melissa said. "Maj. Michelle Mendes, we salute you."

Two of Maj. Mendes's classmates from RMC, Rebecca Barton and Amber Comisso, remembered her as an athletic overachiever, noting that she was the first person in the 2001 graduating class to achieve the rank of major, an appointment she earned just months before being posted to Afghanistan.

"We were so proud to have known her," Ms. Barton said. "Her beautiful, brilliant smile would light up any room she was in."

Her family has not spoken publicly since her death, but released a written statement yesterday thanking the public for their gestures of condolence.

"She was all Canadian - proud, strong and free," her family said.


----------



## McG (4 May 2009)

> *Military probes death of major*
> Intelligence specialist found dead in her room at Kandahar Airfield within days of arrival
> Allan Woods
> The Star
> ...


I hadn’t even known Michelle for a year, but it didn’t take long to recognize she was good people and outstanding in her job.  She was more than competent in her job; she was the type of person you wanted to know was supporting you when you are doing operations.

At the same time, she brought an energy & a compassionate human element to any group.  Always pleasant, always finding time for others, and always going that extra step to show consideration for others or to make things a little better for those she worked near.  She might also be described as a social organizer – arranging parties, home cooked meals (very appreciated by groups on months long courses & too far from home to escape the shacks on weekends) and other activities – I don’t think she ever expected anything in return either.

I wasn’t surprised to see her funeral so well attended.  She is the type of person that we could stand to have a few more of, and she is already missed.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 May 2009)

....by Northumberland-Quinte West MPP Lou Rinaldi during Members' Statements:


> *Mr. Lou Rinaldi:* I rise today to discuss a matter of deep sorrow that has affected not only the citizens of my riding but the entire country: the untimely death of Major Michelle Mendes.
> 
> Michelle was a young woman of unsurpassed dedication to her country. Her first tour of Afghanistan was tragically cut short when she was injured in 2006. After receiving medical treatment, Michelle returned to Afghanistan to continue her tour of duty. Michelle died in Afghanistan on April 23, 2009. Her passing has left a hole in the hearts of many, particularly in Michelle's hometown of Wicklow. Michelle returned home with full military honours and began the procession down the Highway of Heroes on Sunday, April 26. The small, two-lane bridge in her hometown was jammed with people, including members of the Alnwick/Haldimand fire department, who stood atop their vehicles, as well as Branch 580 of the Legion Honour Guard, who stood on the on-ramp of the highway.
> 
> ...


----------

